# calcium lack?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i was thinking... only my bigger cherry shrimp have died so could it be the shrimp arent gettin enough calcium i think its calcium lack because the littler shrimp need less calcium to maintain their shell (not build it) so when the bigger shrimp molt they dont have enough calcium or something like that could that explain the bigger shrimp dieing and not the small?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Prolly not. Water changes usually provide enough calcium.

There are many different reasons why it could of died. I don't like cherry shrimp because they are expensive around here and the ones I used to have just died suddenly.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

In My personal experience, sometimes they die suddenly for no real reason but their short lifespan could explain this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

did u take the old shell out of the aquarium after they molted? a lot of times, the shrimp get calcium by eatingtheir old shell


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

no i leave the shells in and they slowly disapear


----------

